
PETA mocked for suggesting animal friendly alternatives to popular phrases - pseudolus
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/peta-mocked-for-suggesting-animal-friendly-alternatives-to-popular-phrases-a4009141.html
======
notjtrig
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qACxfKB3iP4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qACxfKB3iP4)
Vegan rap. (Dont use the name of an animal as an insult.)

